

Raspberry Pi – One Slice At A Time - swiil
https://sites.google.com/site/pi4minds/home/one-slice-at-the-time

======
schappim
Whist we're talking how-tos, here's a guide that turns your Raspberry Pi into
a Ninja Block: [http://ninjablocks.com/blogs/how-to/7195040-using-a-
raspberr...](http://ninjablocks.com/blogs/how-to/7195040-using-a-raspberry-pi-
as-a-ninja-block)

------
jhenkens
sudo apt-get update doesn't actually update raspbian. It just downloads new
package lists. A sudo apt-get upgrade is needed to update the packages.
Additionally, you can use rpi-update <https://github.com/Hexxeh/rpi-update> to
download the latest firmware and kernel.

------
GiBi
Thanks jhenkens, I'll correct the tutorial.

